# Bad Play



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 10, 2004)

FYI...

http://www.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/europe/12/10/uk.Jesus.reut/index.html


----------



## crhoades (Dec 10, 2004)

One has to wonder what type of outrage would ensue if Abraham or Moses or Muhammed were portrayed in this way. Something tells me we don't honor the 3rd Commandment enough with a holy jealously.


----------

